# Cannot maximize window



## domz69 (Nov 16, 2004)

I just upgraded a video chat software (Sightspeed 5.0 to 6.0). Opening the software delivers a window on my screen that does not allow me to see various software links & functions on the sides and bottom. The maximize button in the upper right corner of the window is grayed out and unavailable, and I cannot get handles along the window edges to drag the window to a larger size. Sightspeed support suggested going to a screen resolution of at least 1024 x 768, but that does not correct the problem. Is there a way to maximize the window to full screen? Or is that not my problem?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Double click on the title bar across the top of the window and see if it will maximize.


----------



## domz69 (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, Augie65. Unfortunately, double-clicking on the title bar does not help. I should also point out that I have tried right-clicking, and the maximize option is grayed out and therefore unavailable.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I am not familiar with your program, but if you open it with a shortcut icon you can try this.
Right click on the icon, select *Properties* and on the *Shortcut* tab under *Run:* see if you can select 
*maximized* from the drop down. If you can, then *Apply* and *OK*. Have you tried contacting the software?


----------



## domz69 (Nov 16, 2004)

Excellent. Those instructions corrected my maximize window problem. Thanks!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You are very welcome. 
You can mark this solved from the thread tools at the top of your post.


----------

